# Roast duck with Orange dressing



## Juliev (Sep 26, 2004)

Roast duck with Orange dressing:      

1 duck (about 5 lbs.)
2 strips bacon
Salt

Dressing: 

1 1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced onion
1/4 tsp minced garlic
4 cups dry bread (half cornbread)
1/2 tsp sage
1 medium orange, peeled and diced

Saute celery, onion, and garlic in oil or butter on low burner for 5 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes. Mix together the bread, sage, and orange. Add sauteed vegetables. Add enough chicken broth or liquid to moisten and hold together. Stuff the duck. Place bacon on top. Bake at 325 degrees 3 to 4 hours or until when tested done by moving one of its legs easily.


----------

